# [Wet Thumb Forum]-suggestions wanted



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

OK i have got over green water now and am on my way to having a good looking tank with my new lights at 3.8 wpg. it need sa lot of growing and changing of the stem plants but you can have the basic idea of the layout now.
front








back








i want to get another peace of wood. a nice peace that will be placed to look as it is coming out of the dancer stuff on the right from the front other then that i need your help.

50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, pressurized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

OK i have got over green water now and am on my way to having a good looking tank with my new lights at 3.8 wpg. it need sa lot of growing and changing of the stem plants but you can have the basic idea of the layout now.
front








back








i want to get another peace of wood. a nice peace that will be placed to look as it is coming out of the dancer stuff on the right from the front other then that i need your help.

50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, pressurized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Qbal18:
> a nice peace that will be placed to look as it is coming out of the dancer stuff on the right from the front other then that i need your help.










What?? What does "dancer stuff" mean? Or "to look as it is coming out"?


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

sorry i meant denser as in thicker. and to describe it better i want to place a piece that points out of the plants on about a 45deg angel or so. about 1/3 of the way up the tank, the bottom portion of the wood will be hidden by the plants

50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, pressurized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Looks nice. Can we get some more info, such as equipment,substrate details and fish stock?

- depthC

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ride A Bike

BMX}Ride Or Die


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

well 50g 36x20x16, ehime 2213 canister, 802 powerhead with filter, runing an inline co2 reactor under my stand. silica sand, 192 watts PC 6700k( the 36" coralife aqua light 2 96watts) 3 angels 1 blue ram and i dont know how many rasboras rumms and cardonals any more abour 5 of each. i

50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, presserized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------

